# Cloud-basiertes Antivirus von Panda



## Newsfeed (29 April 2009)

Erstmalig bietet der Hersteller eine Antiviren-Lösung ausschließlich auf Basis der Cloud-Technologie an, die besonders ressourcenschonend arbeiten soll. Es zeigen sich jedoch noch Schwächen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

